# Left4Dead



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone played it yet?

Played the demo last night, co-op looks like it could be fun.


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a few goes the other night on the demo myself. took an hours break from COD and thought i would kick some zombie **** and had a good old time lol. there is also a very similar sort of game unlocked on COD after completing the game where wave after wave of German zombies attack a team of 4 online players. if you get the full game of left 4 dead have to send me your gamertag


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, played the demo, seems sweet!!

Let me know if you wanna play Co Op via Steam


----------

